# Shotgun for the wife 16 guage or 20 gauge?



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm seriously thinking about buying a shot gun for my wife , have a couple of options but need some help. She will be hunting snow geese and Canada geese with it and ducks as well. Thinking a sweet 16 is in order but was also thinking about a 20 what do you guys think? oh yeah she is a bigger girl she is 5'10 and weighs about 150 pounds. thanks for any info.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

An actual "sweet 16" would be an awful choice for a beginning shooter. Browning A-5's are some of the hardest kicking shotguns ever made. You get the recoil of the shell itself, plus the recoil of the barrel coming back, both bad for new shooters. A gas operated 20ga is the way to go. Beretta 391 is a 1st choice because it will recoil the least of anything available.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Hosager for the info I think a 20 is the way to go also. Im thinking a single shot 20, then If she goes out and finds she doesn't enjoy shooting as much as calling then i am out only around 150 dollars and she can still have fun calling while laying in her sport Utility blind hoping that no spiders get through the flagging holes . again thanks for the helpful tip.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Single shot 20ga is also a bad idea, they kick too much.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Just because they are smaller, 20 gauges don't always kick less. In an auto you will be OK though. I'd go with the 16 but for sentimental reasons only.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Do not use a single shot anything. Recoil is way too much.

I would suggest a 20 gauge and go with the following guns AFTER she has held and shouldered these guns.

1. Browning Gold (20 gauge only)
2. Remmington 11-87 (switch out for a youth stock and forearm as this fits most women a little better) 
3. Beretta 391
4. Benelli Montefeltro

With my wife, she liked the 11-87 with the youth stock and forearm. She just felt more comfortable with that gun when she shouldered it.

Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Recoil operated shotguns are probably not the best for beginners, that being said my cousin grouse hunted with me some last year and used my Franchi 48 20 ga. She was shooting 2 3/4" Remington Express long range #5, to me that gun load combo kicks about as hard as a 12 ga. pump with high brass, but still she did ok. She's about 5'5 probably 115 pounds. This year I have a Remington 1100 20 ga. for her to use, maybe that way I will get to hunt with my favorite bird gun.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Eaglehead, If you are willing to spend the money get her a Benelli ultra light. I shot one on saturday and I loved it! The recoil was very mild it has a nice feel. They come with the slims to adjust the stock height, wood stock so you can have it cut down to fit your wife's length of pull. You might consider the benelli M2 20 ga. but for $100 bucks more you get the ultra light. The remington is a nice choice but you cant change the forearm only the stock. The Browning Golds have issues. I like the 391 but the kick is worse than my SBE.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I will second the DON'T get a single shot, I have a 20 ga. that thing kicks worse than a 3 1/2 12 ga.

I picked up my son a traditions als 2100 auto. It has a Limb Saver recoil pad on it he (10yrs old around 100lbs) has no trouble shooting it. It does have a youth stock on it and has a 24" barrel.

I was looking at the 1100 youth models as well they are nice also.
If you jump up to around $550 Franchi makes a nice semi auto also, which is a little longer than the rem. and win.

My other son shoots a winchester 1300 20 ga. youth model and he doesn't mind that one.

I thought about a 16 for them but you have to look hard to find non-toxic shells and you get way more choices with the 12 and 20's.

I would definately go with a youth model as the forarm and stock will fit much better. It is hard to be comfortable when that front arm is extended all the way out and trying to just hold up the gun much less swing it.

:2cents:


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

Don't get a single shot.. 20 gauge is a good idea, but I would go with a pump or maybe a semi auto... also if your wife is a small person maybe go with an auto.. I have a friend and she is about 4ft 11 in... 20 gauge was kicking her butt. Her dad gave her an 870 12 gauge pump youth model and that fixed her up pretty good. But I still think 20 gauge is a better idea.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

thanks guys , you have given me alot to think over. It is an important decision especially since I dont want to scare her off firing a gun. :beer:


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

And I definetly will not be getting her a single shot .


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

go with a beretta a391 or find a used browning auto-5 both in 20 gauge


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Definitely vote for the 20 guage. A lot lighter and ammunition availability is better. Often times struggle finding the right shot for a 20 guage, finding for a 16 guage is a lot harder.


----------

